# Endoloop assisted polypectomy



## lrosselli (Nov 20, 2012)

An endoloop can be used to prevent post polypectomy bleed for large polyp removals.  What CPT codes should we use when the endoloop was placed and then a snare removal was done during a colonoscopy where there were several polyps?  The ASGE recommends 45382 for the endoloop method.  
45382-59 (descending polyp)
45385-51 (cecum polyp)

Thank you!


----------

